# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Beddit Sleep Monitor, Beddit Ltd,  Espoo, Finland, Misfit Wearables, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturers:

Beddit Ltd

Misfit Wearables

"Beddit - Automatic sleep and wellness tracker." on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Article "Misfit Beddit Sleep System slips under your mattress to listen to you breathe"
The makers of the Misfit Shine fitness tracker have pulled a deeper sleep-analysis bed accessory into the fold, in an attempt to expand its wellness reach.

by Scott Stein
July 10, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Misfit and Beddit snuggle up for new sleep tracker"

by Antonio Pasolini
July 16, 2014

----------

